# Worst cheater you've come across?



## Margnus (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey all. Just curious, what is the worst cheater you've come across? 

Thigs like, rolling 2+'s to hit, or using a high strength then they are meant to, you know? Maybe it only happens to me, and I'm going to get laughed at? Who knows.

Peace out :victory:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Measurements.
Mainly assault ranges.


----------



## Rob1981 (Jul 13, 2010)

people who 'leapfrog' with things like landraiders & battlewagons (by leapfrogging I mean measuring from front to back rather than front to front)


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Eventhough they have cleared this rule up I use to hate those that would move one model for an assault and then just pile everyone else in (and I mean literally pile everyone else in), so ofcourse you have no idea who is engaged to what, total chaos.

Also I use to hate when players would include rules from previous codexes for units or characters in their army.


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

This has happened to me when a new codex comes out, people play a game and make up or just make special rules or units better, counting on their opponents ignorance to pay off. Little did that sucker know I play the same army! HAH! 

and the leapfrogging, picking up the "wrong" dice when rolling to hit/wound etc.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Local player used to use a home made battlewagon that was about 18" long. first turn it moved 12" forward, pivotted about the front and gave him a charge to any point on the board... this is an extreme example but is by no means unusual. It means that I give him no leniancy at all in rules interp... often barely allowing him to do 'legal' moves (first time I faced a manticore firing directly was against him, and just based on who he was I assumed it wasnt allowed... toook 10 mins of readinf FAQs and codex for me to allow it- anyone else I would have had a 10s look at the maticore entry then allowed it).


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

> I shall use 2000pts as this is the amount I normally use and I don't care that you only have 500pts


:ireful2: At least I tabled him

Also a space puppy player who claimed that his unit of 3 fenrisian wolves cost less than 7pts! He also claimed that as they were that cheap he was allowed to bring them back onto the table after I wiped them out! (I don't own the SW codex so do they have this rule? I seriously doubt it)


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

i know for a fact that they dont 3 grots the cheapest troops units in the game cost 9 points


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

god i have played a lot of cheaters in my days. somebody moved the leading guy up 6 inches barley around a conor of a building and then he moved everyone one infront of the leading guy just to get out of line of sight so technically the last guy in the back was like 6 inches form the first guy so he moved the others atleast 12 inches behind a building. another guy was a daemon hunters player and one of his hq was allowed to have strength 10 for one turn and he said that it lasted the whole game and his retnuie of grey knight terminators all had S10 for the whole game. get this i still beat his ass too.ha ha ha i dont care what kind of cheese unit if i hit you with a vindicator you are dead. i had a game where the game was playing almost 500 points over the game it was a 2500 and he had 2975. the game was a tie on objectives. i generally dont ask if someone is wrong on something because i dont want to seem like an ass who acuses people of cheating but when i get home look up the codex and check there army codex then i use army builder to remake their list to see if it is at the right point cost and wether it is compatible. i dont get fooled twice either the next time i play someone who trys the same bull i correct them.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Supersonic Banana said:


> :ireful2: At least I tabled him
> 
> Also a space puppy player who claimed that his unit of 3 fenrisian wolves cost less than 7pts! He also claimed that as they were that cheap he was allowed to bring them back onto the table after I wiped them out! (I don't own the SW codex so do they have this rule? I seriously doubt it)


The Space Wolf player tried to pull one over on you, each Fenrisian wolf is worth more points than that and each unit must be at least five strong.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

my ex girlfriend, complete slut


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

I had a Spess Mahreen player tell me he didn't need a HQ or a second troop slot in 750 point games, because of combat tactics. He used termies, 1 marine squad, dread, and devastators w/ lascannons. Not 750, but still cheating. I didn't care, because I really wasn't up to another argument with the punk. He earlier tried to tell me the marines with the lascannons automatically hit and penetrated the front of the Rhino I had. I'm not playing nice with him next time.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> my ex girlfriend, complete slut


Ouch man that sucks

hold on its here somewhere

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=66998

there the mother fucker is got his assed banned from the flgs complete douche.


----------



## Shaun (Aug 7, 2010)

Assaulted my squad of upgraded stealers (second army in build) on some chaos, the stealers had toxin sacs and adrenal glands, I rolled to hit and did well, something like 14 hits including 4's and was then told I was not allowed to roll to wound (removes my stealers rending on 6's) because I had toxin sacs ??? and that is all I am allowed .... go figure what a turkey
He wanted to rewrite the rule book to remove the roll to wound bit.
I hate the dice scammers, roll their dice in the middle of the same coloured dice already on the table then start cherry picking


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Fire Lord said:


> I had a Spess Mahreen player tell me he didn't need a HQ or a second troop slot in 750 point games, because of combat tactics. He used termies, 1 marine squad, dread, and devastators w/ lascannons. Not 750, but still cheating. I didn't care, because I really wasn't up to another argument with the punk. He earlier tried to tell me the marines with the lascannons automatically hit and penetrated the front of the Rhino I had. I'm not playing nice with him next time.


Why, oh why, oh why, oh why would you voluntarily play against this asshole again?
Sometimes you get nice people who turn into jerks when they play, so while its a bit draining to play them again you'll do it because they are generally ok people to be around... but if the kindest thing you can say about someone is that they are a complete tool then just kick them to the curb and dont play them again...


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

A guy who was playing Eldar and would reverse the stats of strength and ap. So his guardians had ap3 guns that were strength 5.


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> Why, oh why, oh why, oh why would you voluntarily play against this asshole again? "Or in the first place?"


Well, honestly, I don't know many people who play 40k. I went to the only local shop to play, and after waiting for 3 hours for a game, this guy showed up. My work and home life command most of my time, so getting a game is rather rare. I only lost by one kill point, I used 2 chaos lords, 24 marines, and an obliterator. I avoided his termies and took the marines in cc and shot the Dread. Oh well, can't blame a guy for trying.k:


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

People who move 8 inches instead of 6..

People who tell me its a space marine special rule that multimeltas and meltaguns can fire out of a rhino moving at cruising speed... Your names Andy..

People who assure me their list is 2k when actually its probably close to 2500.. Yes Jimmy I am talking to you..

People who upgrade their troops situationly during a game, dont pay for upgrades or move their nob bikers an extra 4 inches.. Yes Mark I am talking to you..

And my absolute pet hate with cheats... STOP PRETENDING YOU DIDNT KNOW THAT FUCKING RULE!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Not really cheaters as such but I did go to a regional tournament where an opponent (presumably not familiar with eldar) was using the iron warriors list from chaos codex 3.5 (it was a few years back) and instead of bombarding my troops he directed a bombardment of questions about every single special rule and aspect of the army in full detail. In others words he believed that I was a dumb kid who would spoon feed him a way to defeat my army by asking nicely. Luckily I got a draw out of the game by stalling him by answering slowly and "forgetting" my rules so I had to get the codex out every 5 minutes.


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Rob1981 said:


> people who 'leapfrog' with things like landraiders & battlewagons (by leapfrogging I mean measuring from front to back rather than front to front)


People do that to me to


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

kharn-the-betrayer said:


> People do that to me to


The most subtle way people sneak inches out of you is by moving the tape measure slightly forwards as they move the model with the other hand.. It still puzzles me why people cant lay their measure down and move the correct number of inches...


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

One guy was playing with loaded dices i really didnt notice until he rolled 50 sixes on his Khorne bezerker assualt


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

Necrosis said:


> A guy who was playing Eldar and would reverse the stats of strength and ap. So his guardians had ap3 guns that were strength 5.


Umm... Dark Reapers DO have Str 5 ap 3 Guns.... maybe you he got confused. Because the Guardian weapons are str 4 ap 5... so... I'm not too sure if he reversed it or just used reapers against you.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Leapfrogging is the highest offence I can account for. Luckily, the majority of the people are honest, so that is a plus. Sometimes I feel cheated when I don't know the rules for an army that I have never read about before rules wise - but that is my fault.

If you have to cheat in 40k that there is something wrong with you.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

How can someone leapfrog a Battlewagon without the opponent realizing? :laugh:

You would have to be blind or retarded not to raise suspicion when your getting assaulted on the first turn....


----------



## Sarge1447 (May 11, 2010)

My first game of 40k with my own army, 'Crons, was against a marine player. I had about 950 points, and he brought a list that was about the same size as mine, so I figured it was all balanced out. After the third turn, when half of my army was dead and I had killed a whopping 4 marines, a more experienced player checked out his list. Turns out he brought more than 1500 points, including a character from the Witch Hunters codex, and three other HQ choices. I played the same guy three other times (I can't say no, it's a problem) and every single time he brought at least 500 points over the limit. Eventually he was kicked out of the store, but he taught me to hate marines with a burning passion.


----------



## BucketWalrus (Jul 14, 2010)

"Friend" of mine loved exploiting the slightest details of rules, the problem was he would exploit and whine about the smallest things i would do that would cost him a loss, and when it was his turn he would "forget" said rules 
one example..
His dire avengers firing THROUGH his other units. Unfortunately I was tired and forgot I get 4+ cover saves for that, lost a shitload of units. then on my turn I unleashed my lootas onto him (sadly i had about 7 ork boyz infront of them) 15x3 shots, got 27 hits (not bad out of 45 shots!) and 20 wounds (this meant they ALL died)
He made a slight grunt, took out his dice and began rolling his cover saves. I noticed this right off the bat and said "Wait a minute your guys aren't in cover"
He sighed like I was killing him (seriously I have to nitpick EVERYTHING he does now because of his tricks he pulls) and said "your lootas are shooting through your own guys, thus i get a 4+ cover"
I recalled his last turn "and you didn't tell me that when YOU shot through your OWN men? I could have made atleast half of those saves, i lost 23 out of 30 orks!" 
He grumbled "well that was last turn, its your own fault you can't remember the smallest rules" 
Before he let me reply he rolled his saves (miraculously his 60$ dice saved them ALL *cough* *cough*)
I grew iritated "Now tell me. Why is it that you only remember rules when its you whos getting hurt?. Every game we play you do this ****" I began putting my boyz back into where they used to be "since you get your cover saves, I'm getting mine"
He literally began putting his units away and said one last thing before he bolted for the door "I don't play with cheaters, sorry"

just infuriates me.


----------



## Izzleydill (Jul 11, 2010)

I once played against a guy who had a scatter dice with 4 on targets.


----------



## BucketWalrus (Jul 14, 2010)

Izzleydill said:


> I once played against a guy who had a scatter dice with 4 on targets.


Ouch, I had a similar guy who would literally *roll* his scatter that it would roll only on four sides (two targets, two misses), pretty much turning his 1/3 chance to hit to a 1/2 and since hes gotten so good at that kind of rolling he barely misses and when he DOES miss, he usually has a very low number rolled with it.

this is ONE games worth of rolls. he had 4 missile launchers, two deathwind launchers, a couple plasmacannons, orbital bombardment, and someother crap

he missed 1/8 times and when he did miss he rolled 2-5 and it would hit pretty much anyway

I eventually lost it and forced him, and my self to roll our scatter dice with a cup from then on (seriously, practice rolling is worse then overpriced lists or rule exploiting)


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Don_Keyballs said:


> Umm... Dark Reapers DO have Str 5 ap 3 Guns.... maybe you he got confused. Because the Guardian weapons are str 4 ap 5... so... I'm not too sure if he reversed it or just used reapers against you.


That was just one of many examples he did. Whatever it was a long time ago, I don't really care now.


----------



## Daddysen (May 31, 2010)

Some of those Examples or more of poor gamemanship than cheating. Like bucket walruses example that guy he plays against is just a rules lawyer douche. and that mostly the types i run into. I went to high school with a guy like this. he was all freindly and a good sport as long as he was winning. the minute it gets tied that when the niceties end and i end up threatning to take him out side and slap him in the mouth. not because i am a violent person but becasue if we are friends playing a friendly game and i let you finish moving after you got excited and started shooting me up with your tau and i forgot to charge with my chaos lord on a steed and ask if its ok and you say no. thats when i get upset. either its a friendly game or it isn't ( my Chaos lord was about to bust that hammerheads ass too ) anyway that being said in close combat i hit on 1's and 2's as well ofcourse i play with Kharn and most of the time i hit my own guys but hey there you go.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Worst example I ever saw was my Orks against a Space Wolf player. My Big Mek and eight boyz had just killed Canis Wolfborn, the last model he'd had in combat, who'd still managed to kill eight of my Orks. 

Resplendent in victory I was then somewhat incredulous when he said my Orks needed to take a leadership test because they'd lost by seven. What o you mean lost by seven? your dead, I'm not.

He wasn't having that, so being sporting and friendly I looked at the rulebook, which irritatingly didn't have a line that read "when one side is dead, they've lost."

So he went around checking, finally asking a GW staffer before coming back and telling me that yes I'd lost by seven and needed to take a leadership test, which they failed.

Though I can't prove it I suspect what he said to the GW staffer was not "Canis Wolfborn is dead, but the Ork squad's down to half strength, do they have to test?", but something like "I've won combat by seven and the Orks have less than ten models left, but this guy insists they don't have to test."

Next time I'm going over myself to ask a GW staffer, but that'll be against another opponent, because I'm never playing the Space Wolf player ever again.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Let me guess - when you failed your leadership test, he wanted to roll initiative to see if his heap of corpses could sweeping advance?

Ye gods.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> Resplendent in victory I was then somewhat incredulous when he said my Orks needed to take a leadership test because they'd lost by seven. What o you mean lost by seven? your dead, I'm not.
> 
> He wasn't having that, so being sporting and friendly I looked at the rulebook, which irritatingly didn't have a line that read "when one side is dead, they've lost."


There doesn't need to be a part of the BRB saying you dont need to test- it's irrelevant because you weren't in combat anymore... but even so Im sure there is a line somewhere or other which says you dont need to take tests if you wipe out the enemy.
but yeah, even if it was a hole in the rules people know well enough that its blatantly obvious.

Speaking as an ex-staffer the GW blocke should have wandered over and had a look at what was going on... it might not be one of the many commandments (used to be 10, now there are 40 things staff must do) but unless he was busy with a customer being friendly and personable with people playing in store and at least observing the game before explaining rules or making a decision is just good practice- you can explain what the rule is and how it affects the situation... as well as catch the beginner mistake of applying the right rule in the wrong circumstance. EG- I had many examples of being asked something like "do you hit a vehicle that moved less then 6 inches on a 4+?" but then looked at the game and saw the kid was in combat with a dreadnaught...



search116 said:


> One guy was playing with loaded dices i really didnt notice until he rolled 50 sixes on his Khorne bezerker assualt


Yeah, loaded/fake dice are a pain... someone got booted out of my FLGS the other day for using a dice with 4,5,6,4,5,6 on it. We have it around the store now just for fun... I use it as an objective 

@Bucket Walrus- some might say that the guy you played isnt a cheat.. but I think that he was, although its walking the line rather badly. You were actually cheating when you failed to take your cover saves- you *must* take the best save available to you whenever you become wounded... so for him to stay quiet and not remind you that you have a better save available is in my mind cheating: staying quiet to allow the game rules to be broken while getting a gaming advantage is just as bad as deliberately breaking the rules in my eyes...


----------



## cybernomad (Oct 24, 2008)

This one guy I use to play was a complete rule monger, but would always fudge his measurements about 2-3 inches. I mean, if you are gonna be a stickler for the rules, at least follow the simple ones!

Oh and I played a guy who said he could combat squad his 6 biker squad, and I was playing a white scars army against him. He refused to believe me when I told him you couldn't unless you had a full squad and AB... :crazy:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> Worst example I ever saw was my Orks against a Space Wolf player. My Big Mek and eight boyz had just killed Canis Wolfborn, the last model he'd had in combat, who'd still managed to kill eight of my Orks.
> 
> Resplendent in victory I was then somewhat incredulous when he said my Orks needed to take a leadership test because they'd lost by seven. What o you mean lost by seven? your dead, I'm not.
> 
> ...


For future reference pg39



Determine Assualt Results said:


> Of course if one side destroys the enemy it wins automatically, even if it sustained more casualties!


Seems fairly explicit. 

Aramoro


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> For future reference pg39


Adding to that, under the determine assault results section, the second little statement has a ruling for your exact situation.


----------



## BucketWalrus (Jul 14, 2010)

Perhaps your right. The guy would definitely fit into the "TERRIBAD sportsmanship banplskthx" position then being a cheater.

As for sportsmanship I have five simple rules that BOTH sides should follow, if even ONE is failed, they are unworthy of playing.. EVER

1. Though shalt be respectful and courteous of thine opponent (Respect your enemy and remind him if he should forget something like a save, or movement/shooting/assault, SAME GOES FOR HIM)

2. Though shalt play fairly, be aware of your entire list and your opponent's. If your points are points are inaccurate, fix them and if your opponent refuses to fix his, don't play. This also goes for rules. If you see that you or your opponent are forgetting/changing rule for an advantage, stop the game and consult the BGB. If your dumb enough to cheat and keep going. take your models. and throw them into a bucket of Hydrochloric acid.

3. Though shalt live by the BGB as written, if though are unsure, it will answer them. If the BGB fails, come up with a reasonable compromise (Always check rules that are foggy to you, such as ordinance is NOT indirect fire, or monstrous creatures DO have move through cover, and if you can't find the rule your looking for, come up with something reasonable to BOTH parties)

4. Though shalt keep thine behavior proper, and remind those that this is merely a game, clam the **** down. (If you or your opponent are getting too excited, this is the brooding ground for bad sportsmanship, try to calm yourself down and keep a level mind) (this also means you don't insult your opponent or make fun of his losses, nor will you gloat if winning, if I catch you I will eat your face)

5. The most important rule. HAVE FUN! (win or lose, making those saves or not, failing to destroy a valuable target, rolling a 1 on the mishap table on your 400pt terminator unit.) What ever happens in a game, good or bad, CHIN UP LAD it's a game and hilarious stuff like this happens ALL THE TIME!. If you let a game upset you, your only going to get worse. Have fun.

I presented these to my friend and he said "yeah sure thing Fa****" and he returned to stomping this poor kid with an ilegal list


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Over the years I've played against most types of cheat, From the unintentional fudgeing of rules to the deliberate twisting to win at all cost.
The type of player I hate are the ones that feel they can micro manage your turn by measureing all your moves and quoteing any random rule they feel may suit their purpose but when it comes to their turn think nothing of grabbing the extra few inches or deploying from vehicles as far out as they feel neccessary or ignoring the very rules they just tried to impose on you.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

@Necrosis: I have actually dealt with the same sort of cheating. One time YEARS ago I played against a DE player with my Eldar. We both thought it would be cool to have the kin fight it out. Anyway when this fools DE Warriors finally got in range of firing at my Banshees he rolled 9 Splinter Rifle shots and a Dark Lance. Fortunately the Dark Lance missed and I let out a little chuckle. 6 of the SRs hit. He then rolls for them, and I will never forget this, one die rolls a one, he then proceeds to pick up the other five. I'm staring at him and then I said "What are you doing?". He says "I needed a two or better to wound your guys". Now this is one of those moments where you want to kick someone in the shin right underneath the table. So I said "You have a S3 weapon and my guys are a T3 so you need a 4 or better". He retorts with "No they are a S5, AP3". I then say "Do you honestly believe the basic weapon for the Dark Eldar is a S5 AP3 weapon?". After I showed him his mistake in DE codex he pulled the fake "Oh I didn't know that" babe in the woods routine and we continued on. I knew he did that because I laughed at his Dark Lance missing, but still....

@The Sullen One: That happened to a friend of mine in a tournie no less. This dick tried to say his guys had to take a Leadership test because his unit of 3 had caused more wounds, eventhough the unit was killed off. I guess he thought he was playing 3rd edition Nids.

But back to the topic. Another I abhor is the player who in turn 1 plays everything by the book, he follows the main rulebook and his codex to a T perfectly, then by about Turn 5 after I've wiped out most of his army his surviving units all of a sudden start gaining all these upgrades and special rules that they didn't "act on" in Turns 1,2,3, nor 4. Imagine that?


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

I played my Eldar Ulthwe army against a Tyranid player (last Codex). 
His army was all kitted out with close combat weaponry (Rending Claws, Scything Talons) and no ranged weapons to speak of, let alone get shot by.

Anyway, I deploy second, out in the open ready to let rip with everything I've got as he runs into range, safe in the knowledge he hasn't got a thing to hit me with on turn one. Lo and behold, every Claw and Talon on the larger creatures turns out to be a Barbed Strangler and it starts raining large blast plates.

When I asked what he was playing at, what with not one single weapon being accurately represented by an appropriate model he said that he liked how the models looked. I said that maybe he should write his army list to reflect the models in his collection to which he replied he'd been allowed to play that army in a tournament. 

Now, I'm a better than just "Fair Player", I'm a very good sport in fact. But I won't be taken for a fool. I just put my stuff away. I don't like playing non-wysiwyg games in general, it's hard enough remembering all your own army's special equipment and rules in the heat of battle without having to remember your opponent's as well. But an entire Army? Without even being told in advance? I think not...


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

I've only ever run into one guy that's actually cheated. He wasn't kicked out, but as far as I know he hasn't come back to the store, so...

Yeah. Not many cheaters round here. Except this one kid who sometimes changes dice, but he stopped that as far as I know after I carefully noticed him do it a couple of times. He's only 12 though, so he'll get properly told off eventually if he keeps doing it (plenty of time).


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Had one guy make up so many rules for commisar yarrick once that i just let him go with his since i was clearly winning the game. He used various rules to bring Yarrick back from death no less than 4 times, every single time i would kill him with Mephiston again.

In another game once i had almost wiped out the other players army when at the start of his turn he started rolling dice evrywhere and proceeded to deep strike on unit after unit after unit. When myself and almost every other player questioned how he could have so many units for the points we were playing (1500) he muttered some half arsed answer and proceeded to spend the next 20 minutes searching through the rulebook for this rule he was "certain i saw the other day" at which we went to get lunch. Suffice to say he was lying, i still won though.

And how can i forget when i played my blood angels against another, and in his opening turn he proceeded to try to move all his rhinos forward, use overcharged engines to move further, disembark all his units, move them again, shoot, and then assault. moving in the region of 32" in the opening turn. We let him do this for the amusement factor before informing him of his misguided ways


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Hate to tell you but commissar yarrick does have a rule that lets him come back from death repeatedly (on a 3+ or 4+, I'm not sure)

I'll always remember the game when a tau player tried to tell me his railguns were S10 AP1 Large blast (deliberately - he wasn't confusing the firing modes for the hammerhead), that his firewarriors were BS5, and that all his battlesuits came with a 3++ instead of their armor save. 
I tried to correct him, but he refused to play any other way, so I let him have his way and then enjoyed the fun that ensued when his superrailguns scattered onto his super battlesuits and promptly messed up both.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Pssyche said:


> Now, I'm a better than just "Fair Player", I'm a very good sport in fact. But I won't be taken for a fool. I just put my stuff away. I don't like playing non-wysiwyg games in general, it's hard enough remembering all your own army's special equipment and rules in the heat of battle without having to remember your opponent's as well. But an entire Army? Without even being told in advance? I think not...


I sadly have almost never played a wysiwyg army because I bought most my models of ebay (yeah go ahead rant about it, but I'm the one with the extra money) but I always tell the person I'm playing what is what before the game starts and answer all questions. It sounded to me that he was deliberately doing it and he made up that excuse as..well an excuse :laugh:


----------



## Margnus (Apr 29, 2010)

Thread was remotly succesful.. Wow. A person I played decided to make his avatar strength 10 in combat, and penetrate my dreads armour on a 2+. Half way through the game, he begins to fire with a base. I asked him what he was doing, and apparently it was a war walker. He said the model broke, but what I found annoying was the fact he only used it on turn 3. There was even more that I found sus (I own eldar codex, so I had read alot about them.) but didn't want to seem like a douche, as it was my firsttime playing him. I am never playing him again, and a few of my friends have also told us of his cheating. I personally don't understand why people do it.. 

Sorry for any spelling mistakes, I'm typeing on my iPod.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

That reminds me of the first time I played against Tau... the kid I was playing insisted they were all BS4-5 and that when I charged him his fire warriors with a unit of SW scouts that he hit me on a 3+ and had 2 attacks each.... BS5 WS5+ A2 fire warriors... scary 
though it has to be said that even with 10 of those super fire warriors my 5 wolf scouts still mushed them; dice gods dont like cheats :laugh:


----------



## Rotpar (Jan 23, 2009)

I intend for it to be me. I will pay for upgrades I don't use; exarchs with powers I ignore, pathfinders played as rangers, etc. I will forget about special rules that benefit me; banshees don't get their initiative "bonus", scorpions don't get a strength bonus, etc. I'm the only one who plays Eldar among my friends so they don't know my units other then "more expensive and specialized then Marines". I'll remember when my opponents weapons have AP and forget when mine do, I'll forget to take saves but remind them to take theirs. I have a reputation for being forgetful, I can get away with it.

I won the first friendly game we ever played by cowardly tactics. I stayed in cover when everybody charged in the open and ganged up on the seemingly-invincible hive tyrant, gunning the survivors down after they had to come to me. I never intend to win again. Besides, Eldar aren't meant to win anyway.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

ha Eldar are totally meant to win.

All I've played with were WYSIWYG armies, which every opponent I have had has appreciated. Nothing better than being shot by a plasma gun and the model is actually armed with one. I don't really like playing against proxied armies. One or two units or a special character being proxied is fine, but when it's an entire army or worse three units of just bases yet there are so many specialzed weapons and wargear intermingled in them it's gets frustrating. I won't play against armies like that anymore, it's just too difficult to keep up with everything.


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

I play tau so i know the rules of crisis suits and wargear. So this guy who's like 16 and he puts his stuff on the board the points look rite. So technically a suit can have three weapons but u can only use 2 (with a HW Multi tracker). So it fires both weapons and then tries to fire his 3rd. So naturally i say u cant do that, and he begins to argue. We go for a minute or two and he gets the employee and he gets his hopes krushed and he realizes he's rong. Later in the game im dominating and i fire a rail gun from a broadside into his crisis suit commander. It has its three wargear (vectored retro thrusters, and TL Plasma rifles) and he says oh i have an invul. And i freak out after that. he ends up doing that with all his suits and i was furious. I finish him off and he tries to shake my hand and say "sorry for cheating". I was fu*&in pissed.


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't think I have any confirmed cheat stories of any major intensity, but like many I've dealt with people who "roll" dice by dropping them from about a half inch from the table surface on the side they want, or moving things farther than their move distance and then covering it by pretending to be confused for a moment...

There was a kid once when I was first getting back into 40k who brought about 300 extra points of stuff into a game and called it "reserves" and insisted that a bolter could penetrate the front armor of a Rhino if it rolled a 6 for AP...

Mostly the rules problems I've dealt with have been with people who just don't read their Codex carefully enough.

I despise cheating as much as anyone although I think I'm a bit more forgiving of the odd little things here and there. So much of what we do is based on the honor system because 40k isn't a referee system. Add to that when we sit and paint/build/customize our armies we do it all the while imagining the glorious victories we'll win with them; it's hard when cold reality shows us how easily these troops, whom we've lovingly painted and assembled, can die.

A note on WYSIWYG... I get a lot of stuff from eBay too but that's not an excuse in my book... if the wargear is to be different I modify the model. I always repaint them anyway so my force is consistent...


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I will be the first to admit, in friendly games and whatnot I do make mistakes, for example one 3 am game I let epidemius sweeping advance 24 orks, Oops, my bad. I also do "slop move" giant boyz mobs by moving the first row carefully with the ruler, then stacking up the rest of the rows behind it however they fit, Its not exact, and I will measure model to model if asked, or if its in a league/tournament/pick up game with someone I don't know. But for my friends they know I wouldn't intentionally cheat them. I haven't seen too much in the way of cheating, Although there has been a fair share of "heat of battle" equipment changes, and line of sight arguments. (Did you know you can't shoot a unit if you can't see more then half of them? And that infantry doesn't grant cover unless the infantry model is taller then the model thats hiding Funny Funny)

But I try to play fair, the one thing I can't can't can't stand is when the guy picks up the rulebook on every one of your turns and spouts random rules about what your doing hoping to catch you on something. 

For the most part, if someone doesn't know my army I'll make a good deal to show them why stuff works the way it does, and what does what. And I endeavor to be WYSIWYG I mean...orks sometimes carry silly things. *such as my big shoota ork holding a broke ass tau gun drone instead of a gun* But I'd be glad to tell you what it is if you ask and go over what is what pregame.


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

Some guy(he was new-ish, he had been around for like 2-3 months off and on) with a dreadnought that was not on a base because, and I quote "I want it to be harder to get into CC with it" he argued for about half an hour that it didn't need to be until we decided that if anyone, not just this guy try's to pull anything like that their model will automatically be "upgraded" to the largest size available.... Landraider.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

"Some guy(he was new-ish, he had been around for like 2-3 months off and on) with a dreadnought that was not on a base because, and I quote "I want it to be harder to get into CC with it" he argued for about half an hour that it didn't need to be until we decided that if anyone, not just this guy try's to pull anything like that their model will automatically be "upgraded" to the largest size available.... Landraider."


Page 3 of the Rulebook 

"BASES
Citadel miniatures are normally supplied with a plastic base. If so, they must be glued onto their bases before they can be used in a game."


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Me I lie about one of my units being wiped out and hide them out of sight(they were in a building when they're not looking I move them away from the windows), I 'accidently' knock a die on the floor, when I see it'll land on a >3.


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

locustgate said:


> Me I lie about one of my units being wiped out and hide them out of sight, I 'accidently' knock a die on the floor, when I see it'll land on a >3.



You sound like loads of fun...


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

The problem with the "bases provided" rule is that I use the bases I got provided in 1998. Which aren't the current bases at all. But cheaters? Just don't play no more.


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

The bases issue can be problematic since, for example, older Terminators came with the same size base as a regular space marine while now the bases are much larger.

To avoid any possible issues I just attached my older Terminators to the newer size bases.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

"The problem with the "bases provided" rule is that I use the bases I got provided in 1998. Which aren't the current bases at all. But cheaters? Just don't play no more."


Know what you mean, I'm just in the process of putting round 60mm bases on my three metal Eldar War Walkers. Goodbye 40mm square bases!
But, wrong shape and size or not they were still on bases and upgraded appropriately when I had the money spare.


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

the only time you can use a non-standard base that is SMALLER is when you are using bikers which by standard definition(stated by GW) have the rounded rectangular bases, any biker may still be put on a fantasy rectangular base(the ones that most bikers/horses are supplied with)


----------



## Dermon Caffran (Jul 20, 2010)

people can cheat all they like, they're only cheating themselves!!!! Anyhooo it doesn't matter how ppl try n bend the rules n their favour they all succumb to the relentless blows from the emperors hammer.....

hhhhhuuuuuuuhh!!!


----------

